# How many batteries?



## Richard (Feb 21, 2008)

If I were to shoot a wedding with 10 hour coverage how many batteries do you think I would need? I have a Canon 30D and I don't want to buy third-party batteries, so how many Canon batteries would I need?


----------



## SBlanca (Feb 21, 2008)

are you gonna be constantly shooting for 10 hours, that is to say having your camera on for 10 hours straight? calculate that, then im sure canon could tell you or someone else could, how many hours of battery life each has and calculate with that...


----------



## keith204 (Feb 21, 2008)

It'll really depend on how many photos you shoot.

First, I'd get a battery grip so you won't be switching batteries as much.  Second, I'd actually get Sterlingtek batteries.  You can get 10 for $100 instead of 2 for $100 (canon).  I've found them to last just as long.  I've gotten by with 2 Sterlingtek batteries in my grip with my 40D for near 2,000 shots.  Get a couple extra batteries just in case the offbrands go bad.

Also... funny as it may seem.  I've used Sterlingtek, and my brother-in-law uses strictly Canon.  He is the only one between us who's had a battery just go dead 


As for how many batteries?  I'd have 6 on hand.  Just in case you end up shooting like none other... as well as a charger.  

I don't have wedding experience, but I did shoot a basketball tournament that was 14 hours long per day, 3 days in a row. :thumbup:


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 21, 2008)

I usually run out of memory before battery. But with the majority of my cameras I can shoot a wedding with 2 batteries. You can always bring your charger and have one charging while your shooting portraits. I can't say I've been in a hall that didn't have outlets all over the place.


----------



## Atropine (Feb 22, 2008)

My own experience is that two fully charged batteries should be good enough. I use a battery grip on my 30D with two batteries and I shoot easily more than 1k photos with AF and IS turned on without recharging.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 22, 2008)

There are plenty of factors here.  Using the LCD screen affects battery life, using IS lenses affects battery life, bigger heavier lenses use more power when focusing.

I also use Sterlingtek.com batteries.  They are cheap and they last longer than the Canon batteries.  I might be able to squeak by with one full charged battery, but I tend to change them when I see the meter is down to half.  So I have at least two, per camera...plus an extra in case one stops working or didn't charge etc.


----------



## S2K1 (Feb 22, 2008)

It really depends on a number of factors brought up here, but I carry 5 batteries if I'm gone all day. 4 are off-brand, 1 is Canon. They all work fine.


----------



## Rhubarb (Feb 22, 2008)

I carry 4, have never gone through more than 2 fully charged batteries - Nikon D200.


----------



## Richard (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, also I bought one of the Sterlingtek batteries and it lost it's charge in about 6 months.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 25, 2008)

Its not the time that is important, its the total number of pictures you will take.

Assume an average of 1500-2000 pictures, base your battery needs on that and then add a set or 2 for safety.

BTW, your faithfulness is all well and good... but MANY here have chosen non-Canon camera batteries and had equal or superior performance... and saved 2/3rds on the price of each battery.

But camera batteries are not all you need to consider... a more important consideration are flash batteries.  First off surely you are not considering using the on camera flash... and I sure hope you are NOT considering on camera flash at all for a wedding!


----------



## SBlanca (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry if i might sound stupid but what batteries are the ones for 400D's (on sterlingtek.com)


----------



## mstephens (Feb 25, 2008)

i was just asking that question to myself last week. thanks for answering it for me!!! HA HA HA


----------



## JIP (Feb 25, 2008)

I have done weddings very handily with 2 batteries.  As long as you have your charger with you it should work.  If you can afford more it is always advisable to have redundancy.


----------



## MACollum (Feb 26, 2008)

I also have a sterlintek battery. I only have the 2 (the canon one that came with my camera and a sterlingtek). I bought my XTi in October 2006 and my Canon battery is already dead. And I mean dead. It won't hold a charge whatsoever. I charged it this weekend before dh and I went to a motorcycle show. It was only on the charger for about 10 minutes before the light turned green. When I turned on the camera, it only showed having 1/3 power. Last time I checked they wanted $70 for the POS battery from Canon. I'll be getting a couple more from sterlingtek before my trip to CA for spring break.


----------



## keith204 (Feb 26, 2008)

SBlanca said:


> sorry if i might sound stupid but what batteries are the ones for 400D's (on sterlingtek.com)



NB-2LH is the model you need


----------

